# OK need lots of opinions!!!



## luvzmybabz (Sep 8, 2008)

OK I need opinions from everyone. The day before Mother's Day is a wool festival in a town about 45 minutes away, my husband in his infinite wisdom has just gotten to the point that I purchase my own gifts and then I get what I want except for christmas and then he has helpers ( my sister and my BF ). So for Mother's day I am getting a wheel I looked at a few different wheels when I bought my carders, I am leaning towards the AShford Traveller as my beginning wheel. I may pick up a used one that day so need opinions on the Traveller as well as other wheels I may encounter, The wearvery lady thought the traveller would work because I have big feet and a bad back, please keep this in mind one of the wheels had the bittiest threadles ever, also I have looked at the stools and the spinning chairs with the long skinny back. I am a well padded woman with back issues which would you think would be best. Also single or double drive? Oh the questions!!! How do those of you that card store your rolags until needed?

Man life has been busy around here lately had 9 kids born on the farm but only 2 keeper doelings. 2 that will be weathered already sold, 2 doeling that I may keep till 6 months to see how they bloom, and may possibly adding a couple of angoras for fiber in the next few months!! Attending a goat field day. Pulled something in my back and ended up literally glued to the bed for 2 days. So now that the rush is over I get to get back to the fiber addiction.


----------



## PKBoo (Apr 10, 2008)

I just got an Ashford Traveller double treadle/Scotch drive for Christmas, and I LOVE LOVE LOVE it!!! I tried several wheels at a fiber festival, and it felt the best. The orifice is higher, so you don't have to bend over - I sit in one of those sliding rockers to spin, and am completely comfortable. I have a small pillow against my lower back, and I could spin forever, if I only had the time to do so 

If you can try several models out, I highly recommend it. I just couldn't "do it" with a single treadle, so I think the choice of double/single treadle is a very personal thing. From what I understand, the Scotch/double drive gives you more options, which is what I wanted (but again - I'm very new at this!) 

Have fun, and enjoy!


----------



## kyweaver (Nov 30, 2009)

I have no trouble spinning sitting in a kitchen chair. I guess I'm broader than the ladies of old!


----------



## Michee (Mar 10, 2006)

I use my office chair for spinning. Perfect because I can adjust it to the perfect height. Easy on my back and comfy.

Can't help you with the spinning wheel as I bought a different brand. Kromski Sonota. Packs up in a back-pack style carry back in about 90 seconds. No wool festivals/spinning shops here so I was unable to test drive any wheels. I do enjoy this wheel. I can say I wanted a double treadle due to back and hip issues. Evens out the work.

I just store my rolags or batts in shallow boxes so they will stay as fluffy as possible.


----------



## grams (Sep 10, 2004)

On the chair, what type of chair do you like to sit in? I can't spin sitting in most chairs as I am to short. LOL, it's kinda hard to treddle when your feet won't even touch the floor. On the wheel, we all have different likes and preferences. Try as many as you can and then decide.
I store my processed fleece in baskets, that way it is ready to go if I decide to take it to a demonstration.
Oh and my husband lets me buy my own presents also. I kinda like it this way, as bless his heart he tries, but...... But on the other hand when he gets me something just because, he does great and I know it is from the heart.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Anything Ashford makes is going to get my vote. I have a Traditional but I know many people who have Travellers and they swear by them. As for a single or double treadle, it's hard to say. If you have big feet maybe a single treadle would work best for you. I've tried double treadles and I can't get my feet and hands going in different directions. I have no problem with a single treadle, go figure. Some people with back problems say that a double treadle is best. I suppose it depends on just what sort of back problems you have. I'm a tall person and my Ashford has a good hight for me, I also use a kitchen chair to sit on while I spin. Other chairs seem too low for me.

I keep rolags and prepared fibers in a basket until I'm ready for them. But if you have cats that will not work, then I keep them in a plastic bag put up high until I'm ready to sit and spin.


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

I have an Ashford Traditional and love it. But, that is the only one I have ever touched, so I don't know anything else! lol!
Good luck to you.


----------



## Katherine in KY (May 11, 2002)

If there's one message that seems to come through whenever this question arises on the spinning groups, it's try it out before you buy. What's comfortable for one person is awful for someone else. That said, you can't go wrong with an Ashford. Personally I didn't like the Traveller nearly as well as the Traditional. I prefer a single treadle but put both feet on it to ease my hips. I have an Ashford spinning chair, but when I spin on the wheel in my living room (an upright Thumbellina) I sit on the couch! To each his own; just make sure you're comfortable with it. Good luck--always fun to get a wheel!


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

I wear size 10 shoes and have the double treadle Ashford traditional. I love it and it works well for me.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

My first wheel was the Ashford Traveller. Double treadle, double drive/scotch tension option. I used it exclusively for 6 years then bought a Kromski Sonata because I was traveling for work and needed a full size wheel that I could bring on a plane.

I use my Sonata for most of my spinning of singles. The Traveller is used with the Jumbo Bobbins for plying and bulky art yarns.

I have short legs also and will spin sitting on anything where my feet touch the treadles! (rocking chair, couch, stool, dining room chair, front porch swing ~ that was a bit tricky!)


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

I have back issues also. My 1st wheel is a castle style wheel which I can sit on the sofa. Next I bought a Reeves Saxony ST and the chair. It's hard for me to sit long spans on the chair. But if I cock the wheel so that the orifice is closer to me than the wheel part, I can still sit on the sofa and spin with one foot. I think it's the angle, I need for my back to be able to lean slightly back. Now, I didn't really figure all this out until I went and bought a DT Reeves/Schacht. Being that it is a DT, I had to sit squarley to the wheel to use both feet. So with this wheel I have a cane bottem chair that has the leggs cut short and a big thick pillow. By far it is more comfortable to sit on the sofa, so now I've been on the hunt for a particular wheel, which hardly ever come up for sale. So best I can say, try diffrent wheels and diffrent chairs,but be thinking of how it feels on your back and the diffrences of all the things put together. Best of luck.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

7thswan said:


> Next I bought a Reeves Saxony ST and the chair.


I found out over the winter that Rick Reeves lives about 60 miles of me .... and one of my friend's father is good friends with Mr Reeves. We're going to see if he would be willing to make an appearance at our new fiber fair this summer.

:nanner:


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

MullersLaneFarm said:


> I found out over the winter that Rick Reeves lives about 60 miles of me .... and one of my friend's father is good friends with Mr Reeves. We're going to see if he would be willing to make an appearance at our new fiber fair this summer.
> 
> :nanner:


That would be so cool, his work is Awsome.It's too bad he isn't still makeing wheels, The man is a master woodworker. The other wheel I've been looking for is a Reeves Frame wheel, I spun on one when I ordered the saxoney,now I regret not buying that Frame wheel.


----------

